# lightdm libGL



## userxbw (Jan 12, 2020)

anyone know how to trouble shoot this? and pls do not say install slim. that is not a lightdm fix. 

/var/log/lightdm/seat0-greeter.log

```
[userx@FreeBSD ~]$ sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/seat0-greeter.log
** Message: 18:00:39.463: Starting lightdm-gtk-greeter 2.0.6 (Jan 10 2020, 11:05:00)
** Message: 18:00:39.464: [Configuration] Reading file: /usr/local/etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
libGL error: failed to load driver: i965

(process:57077): GLib-ERROR (recursed) **: gmem.c:171: failed to allocate 64 bytes[userx@FreeBSD ~]$
```

libGL

```
[userx@FreeBSD ~]$ fbi libGLU
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
```

/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log

```
[userx@FreeBSD ~]$ sudo cat  /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Starting Light Display Manager 1.30.0, UID=0 PID=25066
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Loading configuration dirs from /usr/local/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Loading configuration dirs from /etc/xdg/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Loading configuration dirs from /usr/local/etc/xdg/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Loading configuration from /usr/local/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Registered seat module local
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xremote
[+0.00s] DEBUG: Using D-Bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager
[+0.01s] WARNING: Failed to get list of logind seats: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files
[+0.01s] DEBUG: Adding default seat
[+0.01s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Loading properties from config section Seat:*
[+0.01s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Starting
[+0.01s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Creating greeter session
[+0.01s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Creating display server of type x
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Could not run plymouth --ping: Failed to execute child process ���plymouth��� (No such file or directory)
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Using VT 9
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Starting local X display on VT 9
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Launching X Server
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Launching process 54148: /usr/local/bin/X :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt9 -novtswitch
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Acquired bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Registering seat with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0
[+0.30s] DEBUG: Loading users from org.freedesktop.Accounts
[+0.30s] DEBUG: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 added
[+1.29s] DEBUG: Got signal 30 from process 54148
[+1.29s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Got signal from X server :0
[+1.29s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Connecting to XServer :0
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Display server ready, starting session authentication
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Session pid=56295: Started with service 'lightdm-greeter', username 'lightdm'
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Session pid=56295: Authentication complete with return value 0: Success
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Session authenticated, running command
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Session pid=56295: Running command /usr/local/sbin/lightdm-gtk-greeter
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Creating shared data directory /var/lib/lightdm-data/lightdm
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Session pid=56295: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/seat0-greeter.log
[+1.65s] DEBUG: Activating ConsoleKit session FreeBSD.yo.org-1578787239.208199-422163246
[+2.18s] DEBUG: Greeter closed communication channel
[+2.19s] DEBUG: Session pid=56295: Exited with return value 1
[+2.19s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Session stopped
[+2.19s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping; failed to start a greeter
[+2.19s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping
[+2.19s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping display server
[+2.19s] DEBUG: Sending signal 15 to process 54148
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Process 54148 exited with return value 0
[+2.31s] DEBUG: XServer 0: X server stopped
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Releasing VT 9
[+2.31s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Removing X server authority /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Display server stopped
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopped
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Required seat has stopped
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Stopping display manager
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Display manager stopped
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Stopping daemon
[+2.31s] DEBUG: Exiting with return value 1
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 12, 2020)

If the problem running x11/lightdm*-*gtk-greeter is drm device having permission denied, have a look at this Thread Solved Various programs - libGL error: failed to open drm device.62446.


----------



## userxbw (Jan 13, 2020)

thank for that link T-Daemon
now to get the log out part to work. It looks to be hanging and not fully logging out.



```
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Using VT 9
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Starting local X display on VT 9
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Launching X Server
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Launching process 8671: /usr/local/bin/X :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt9 -novtswitch
[+0.19s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Acquired bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager
[+0.19s] DEBUG: Registering seat with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0
[+0.31s] DEBUG: Loading users from org.freedesktop.Accounts
[+0.31s] DEBUG: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 added
[+1.27s] DEBUG: Got signal 30 from process 8671
[+1.27s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Got signal from X server :0
[+1.27s] DEBUG: XServer 0: Connecting to XServer :0
[+1.45s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Display server ready, starting session authentication
[+1.45s] DEBUG: Session pid=15098: Started with service 'lightdm-greeter', username 'lightdm'
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Session pid=15098: Authentication complete with return value 0: Success
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Session authenticated, running command
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Session pid=15098: Running command /usr/local/sbin/lightdm-gtk-greeter
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Creating shared data directory /var/lib/lightdm-data/lightdm
[+1.46s] DEBUG: Session pid=15098: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/seat0-greeter.log
[+1.82s] DEBUG: Activating ConsoleKit session FreeBSD.yo.org-1578954040.133871-1586311342
[+2.37s] DEBUG: Greeter connected version=1.30.0 api=1 resettable=false
[+2.88s] DEBUG: Greeter start authentication for userx
[+2.88s] DEBUG: Session pid=29332: Started with service 'lightdm', username 'userx'
[+2.89s] DEBUG: Session pid=29332: Got 1 message(s) from PAM
[+2.89s] DEBUG: Prompt greeter with 1 message(s)
[+17.78s] DEBUG: Continue authentication
[+17.79s] DEBUG: Session pid=29332: Authentication complete with return value 0: Success
[+17.79s] DEBUG: Authenticate result for user userx: Success
[+17.79s] DEBUG: User userx authorized
[+17.81s] DEBUG: Greeter requests session windowmaker
[+17.81s] DEBUG: Writing /home/userx/.dmrc
[+17.81s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping greeter; display server will be re-used for user session
[+17.81s] DEBUG: Session pid=15098: Sending SIGTERM
[+18.00s] DEBUG: Greeter closed communication channel
[+18.00s] DEBUG: Session pid=15098: Exited with return value 0
[+18.00s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Session stopped
[+18.00s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Greeter stopped, running session
[+18.00s] DEBUG: Registering session with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session0
[+18.17s] DEBUG: Session pid=29332: Running command /usr/local/etc/lightdm/Xsession wmaker
[+18.17s] DEBUG: Creating shared data directory /var/lib/lightdm-data/userx
[+18.17s] DEBUG: Session pid=29332: Logging to .xsession-errors
[+18.52s] DEBUG: Activating ConsoleKit session FreeBSD.yo.org-1578954056.838671-2107136221
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Got signal 15 from process 71086
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Caught Terminated signal, shutting down
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Stopping display manager
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping display server
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Sending signal 15 to process 8671
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping session
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Session pid=29332: Sending SIGTERM
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Session pid=29332: Exited with return value 0
[+124.72s] DEBUG: Seat seat0: Session stopped
```


argg looks like that is a bug everywhere for lightdm, slim for unknown reasons stopped letting me log in so I switched to this, that fix got me logging in (lightdm), now dang... I am not in the mood for this...


----------



## woodsb02 (Jan 20, 2020)

The solution is to give LightDM permissions to the video driver.

Stop any running X11 sessions, and run the following commands from the console:

```
# pw groupmod video -m lightdm
# service lightdm restart
```


----------



## woodsb02 (Jan 20, 2020)

I have updated the port to automatically add the lightdm user to the video group.





						[ports] Revision 523696
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

